
Elon Musk launching “x.com” - zeapo
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/885776126148083712
======
nickthemagicman
Can't even imagine how much that domain cost. Lok

~~~
solarkraft
He could sell it for a good bit of money, I guess. But I think he still has
the domain from what later turned into Paypal.

